
VPN Service to Encrypted SOCKS - freeboson
https://github.com/freeboson/openvpn-ssh-tunnel
======
freeboson
I sometimes want to use a VPN service as a simple proxy for 1 or 2
applications. Most VPN services provide authenticated (unencrypted) SOCKS
access, but I would like encryption from me to the VPN provider. So, I shoved
OpenVPN into a docker with OpenSSH and I can just tunnel whatever I want in
through SOCKS.

I'm curious if this is a good approach.

